

Obituary for Ian McNaught-Davis - timclark
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/18/ian-mcnaught-davis

======
timclark
He was a big influence on me working in technology and becoming a programmer.
Thanks for all those BBC programmes in the early eighties.

